# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  therapeutic dose for women...

## Alpha-Male

oops, wrong place i think, sorry...

----------

